# Livery in Chorley/Euxton



## AbFab (24 April 2013)

I am moving to Chorley in the summer and wondered if anyone on here has any recommendations for yards?  I know of a couple, but the more I know about the better decision I can make 

I have a 14.1hh mare.  I'd like winter turnout of some kind (even if it's only a few hours every other day), facility for her to be fed/turned out in the morning, a decent school and if at all possible someone who is into dressage so I have someone to go to competitions with and possibly share transport.  

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## xxcharlottexx (24 April 2013)

I keep my horse in rivington and know quite a few in the area. Pm me if u want more details (don't know how far you are willing to travel! Its not too far from Chorley and has brilliant hacking)


----------



## AbFab (24 April 2013)

I did actually used to be stabled in Rivington a couple of years ago when we lived in Horwich. It'd be a bit far from where we'd be living unfortunately, the hacking really is fantastic! I'm going to have a 50 mile round trip to work so having to keep other mileage down unfortunately.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (24 April 2013)

No worries. The only ones I know that way are Chorley equestrian centre. Used to work/ride here years ago when it was a riding school but it has now recently downsized to private lessons in the rs and livery. 
And bluebell livery and stud. 

Both have websites so easy to Google


----------



## FloydsMum (25 April 2013)

theres a couple in euxton, Toy Farm near town and country animal feeds on Washington Lane, and further up just as you get into Charnock Richard is German Lane, they have a facebook page prescott park equestrian I think, theres a few over that way they just dont advertise much so have a drive round the area x


----------



## AbFab (25 April 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I really like Bluebell but the lack of winter turnout might be an issue. I did really like Chorley Equestrian but they don't do DIY. Toy Farm would be so convenient but no winter turnout and the arena surface isn't great. Charity Farm offers all the facilities I want, only downside is it adds another 5 miles or so onto my already long commute to/from work, so an extra 50 miles a week :s 

It's so difficult! Great there are so many to choose from though  I'm going to ring the Moody's yard before I go over next, that sounds like it might be a good one.


----------



## The Doctor (17 May 2013)

Moody House doesn't have any winter turn out & the indoor stables made my mare severely depressed so  I moved from there unfortunately:-(

I'm now on a private yard near New Longton


----------



## AbFab (18 May 2013)

I'd heard some things about Moody house that made me think it wouldn't suit us too. Nothing major, just little things that wouldn't fit in with what we need. I think I'm going to go for Charity Farm if they have space when we move. Even though it'll add to my mileage, it has all the facilities we want and seems like a good set up.


----------



## Toast (27 May 2013)

Charity farm has a lot of facilities but it's a bitchy yard, as Is Toy farm.... Not a nice atmosphere and the same with German Lane sadly. Wouldn't put my horses on there for love nor money.
Fishers Farm in Charnock Richard is nice but a bit pricey for what it is. You'll struggle for a yard that does winter turnout round here. Lived there nearly my whole life and only ever found one yard that allowed turnout all year, and that was in garstang!!
Have a look at Earnshaw Livery. I have a couple of friends on there, nice but not sure of prices.


----------



## mandy4727 (6 July 2013)

Is Standish too far?  I keep mine there, some winter turnout 2/3 days a week.  Fantastic ménage. Someone can feed in morning - for a fee as it is one of the other liveries.


----------



## Mynstrel (19 July 2013)

mandy4727 said:



			Is Standish too far?  I keep mine there, some winter turnout 2/3 days a week.  Fantastic ménage. Someone can feed in morning - for a fee as it is one of the other liveries.
		
Click to expand...

If it's the same yard I'm thinking of it's not just one of the other liveries feeding other people's horses, it's actually somebody who runs his own (fully insured) mobile livery & teaching business in the Standish area. He does the day to day stuff and longer term holiday care too, and as his horse lives at the same yard there's always a good chance he'll be about if you need him at short notice.

Mandy4727 is right though, it's a nice yard


----------



## JLP422 (2 August 2013)

Higher Walton Preston, playpen for winter, Mather fold farm


----------

